# What is yout opinion on this violinist?



## atsizat

What is your opinion on this violinist?


----------



## Pugg

Unbearable sound , did they manipulate the recording?


----------



## atsizat

Pugg said:


> Unbearable sound , did they manipulate the recording?


What do you mean manipulate the recording? I discovered this man on youtube. I think he is so talented.


----------



## Pugg

atsizat said:


> What do you mean manipulate the recording? I discovered this man on youtube. I think he is so talented.


It sounds so very strange, as if the microphone is way too close to the instrument.


----------



## pcnog11

He needs to learn how to play it properly. He has some talent but could be more refined when some lessons.


----------



## Pugg

pcnog11 said:


> He needs to learn how to play it properly. He has some talent but could be more refined when some lessons.


Agree , I've seen in my city centre better ones whit much more feeling for music instead of effects.


----------



## atsizat

More videos of him:


----------

